# Superbill / Fee Ticket Retention



## jhyatt3080 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how long a doctors office or billing agency is required to keep a copy of their patient's fee ticket?


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 7, 2015)

These are considered financial records and should be kept in accordance with your state laws for any financial information.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jan 7, 2015)

dclark7 said:


> These are considered financial records and should be kept in accordance with your state laws for any financial information.



Oh boy.  I did not know this.  I assumed (always incorrectly it seems) that when the staff here tells me it was only needed for six months...that was accurate.

Can you help me in terms of the state of Florida's rules?  I'm having a hard time finding a year time frame for this.  Thank you!


----------



## snodine (Jan 12, 2015)

When in doubt go with Federal rules. I believe it's 7 years. We scan all our fee tickets and eob's into our "share drive" of the server so they are in essence kept "forever", we shred the original once scanned.


----------

